# Beginner road races



## Wee Giant (7 Sep 2010)

Does anyone have suggestions for road races suitable for a beginner racer in the Cumbria to Central Scotland areas? I'm up to around 20 miles on the bike at the moment am targetting a couple of races in spring/summer of next year (Ayr and Carlisle duathlons) and would really like to do them justice.


----------



## amaferanga (7 Sep 2010)

Wee Giant said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for road races suitable for a beginner racer in the Cumbria to Central Scotland areas? I'm up to around 20 miles on the bike at the moment am targetting a couple of races in spring/summer of next year (Ayr and Carlisle duathlons) and would really like to do them justice.



Is it duathlons you're interested in or bunch racing? 

If its bunch racing you're interested in then your best bet would probably be to join a club. This should give you an idea of the standard required. Road racing even at the lowest level is extremely competitive with average speeds of around 24-25mph so if you can only just do 20 miles you have a wee bit to go. Not saying you can't do it, but just don't underestimate how hard its gonna be!


----------



## montage (7 Sep 2010)

If it is duathlons you are looking at, join a club and get into time trialling.
Infact, join a club and get into time trialling anyway!


----------



## oldroadman (9 Sep 2010)

montage said:


> If it is duathlons you are looking at, join a club and get into time trialling.
> Infact, join a club and get into time trialling anyway!



Or join a club and get some coaching. Concentrating on TT will probably blunt any speed you have, where road races will stretch your ability to ride fast! The main thing is getting the preparation done, base miles until you can easily ride for 2-3 hours at a decent speed, then on to the intervals. You should be able to be competitive in six months of work, but considering the winters in your area, get a variable resistance turbo as well. Any running training you do will maximise your vo2 max, and that will help with the riding fast a lot!


----------



## fimm (9 Sep 2010)

Bear in mind that drafting is illegal in (age group) duathlon, so if it is bunch riding skills you are worried about, you don't need them. Time trialling experience would be more useful.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Sep 2010)

Bear in mind that the relative rates at which paint dries is a thousand-fold more interesting than a time trial.


----------



## Rassendyll (11 Sep 2010)

Dave5N said:


> Bear in mind that the relative rates at which paint dries is a thousand-fold more interesting than a time trial.









Glad I wasn't drinking tea when I read that or you'd owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Wee Giant (11 Sep 2010)

Thanks folks. Not sure I have time for another club (I struggle to find time to get to running club once a week!) but I'll look in to it. I'm already building the time I spend on the road and tend to push harder when I'm out on my own as opposed to with the OH. I also do a 4 mile commute along cycle path to work and think this is helping with short burst speed - just need to build on it I guess.

Montage - not just duathlons I'm interested in, I do quite like the idea of racing other cyclists on the road but I have two duathlons next year that I'm really set on doing for no other reason that they're practically on my doorstep.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Sep 2010)

Weegiant, come along and join in a CC Ecosse ride, not too competitive, but gives you the chance to ride good road miles and get the feel of riding in a group.


----------

